# I guess no more ?



## actech (Jun 3, 2018)

Guessing no more throwdowns?


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 3, 2018)

actech said:


> Guessing no more throwdowns?


Alot of work went into that . I think I know why it stopped . I don't blame him at all . He added alot to this forum in my opinion . Just wrong .


----------



## actech (Jun 3, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Alot of work went into that . I think I know why it stopped . I don't blame him at all . He added alot to this forum in my opinion . Just wrong .


Ya I read thru the previous posts.  The one I won, I was messaged by Owens BBQ folks but I didnt use messenger then. asking flavors. They still sent my stuff even tho i didnt respond. EXCELLENT stuff it was too.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 3, 2018)

WHO put the throw down together. ? Never saw one


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2018)

The throwdowns used to be put on by SMF.
But only a couple of times a year.
Then a member started to put them on himself and was doing them every month.
That is a lot of work and he put a lot of time into organizing them.
Since he stopped, no one has started them up again.
If this is something that one of you would like to take on, I'm sure Jeff would approve it.
Al


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 15, 2018)

We should thank all who have put time into to doing these throw downs. One has to put a lot of time into them and work close with the staff plus get a company to donate stuff for the winner. At one time it seemed that they were doing them not just the holidays but in between. It was nice to see food talents at their best. Some members are really skilled with food and creating an art not just visual but eatable. Maybe some day someone with some time will bring it back.  But until then. We should be thanking all that have done this for us.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 15, 2018)

They stopped because the second to last had only a few entries and after being posted more than a month, the last throwdown had ZERO entries. Too much work for little or no interest...JJ


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 16, 2018)

That is too bad. I had a lot of fun doing them, When the last one came for Halloween I just couldn't get creative enough so I never submitted.  
 A big THX to SMF @dirtsailor2003 for all the work that went into these.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 17, 2018)

TomKnollRFV
 is working on starting it again.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 17, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> They stopped because the second to last had only a few entries and after being posted more than a month, the last throwdown had ZERO entries. Too much work for little or no interest...JJ


 

 TomKnollRFV


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 17, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> TomKnollRFV


Well we can still try to get it going again! Maybe having it monthly was just to much?


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 17, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Well we can still try to get it going again! Maybe having it monthly was just to much?


Could be. Could be


----------

